# The only eBay ad you will ever need to read



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Janie, "The Real Deal" Titanium wedding band ! ! ! - eBay (item 140420317880 end time Jul-03-10 12:47:10 PDT)


----------



## Mako312 (May 10, 2010)

Damn


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

1 in 2 marriages in this country end in divorce. I generally advise against it. What's in marriage for a man that he cannot get without being married? Whereas what can a woman gain from marriage that she cannot without being married?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

rugdnit said:


> 1 in 2 marriages in this country end in divorce. I generally advise against it. What's in marriage for a man that he cannot get without being married? Whereas what can a woman gain from marriage that she cannot without being married?


Bitter much?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> Janie, "The Real Deal" Titanium wedding band ! ! ! - eBay (item 140420317880 end time Jul-03-10 12:47:10 PDT)



WOW.... Just.... WOW!!!

Poor guy. I guess he and Sam Kinison (R.I.P.) can relate...

_I’m not worried about hell. I was married for two ****ing years! Hell would be like Club Med! _


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

rugdnit said:


> 1 in 2 marriages in this country end in divorce. I generally advise against it. What's in marriage for a man that he cannot get without being married? Whereas what can a woman gain from marriage that she cannot without being married?



Why buy the cow, when you can get the milk for free, eh? 

Marriage makes men out of boys, as it leads them to live up to their responsibility and potential as men, husbands, and fathers. Cowards shy away from it.

Two of the greatest days in my life? The day I got married, and the day my baby girl was born. I highly recommend both experiences to anyone willing to stand up and be a man.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Freedom First said:


> Why buy the cow, when you can get the milk for free, eh?
> 
> Marriage makes men out of boys, as it leads them to live up to their responsibility and potential as men, husbands, and fathers. Cowards shy away from it.
> 
> Two of the greatest days in my life? The day I got married, and the day my baby girl was born. I highly recommend both experiences to anyone willing to stand up and be a man.


 
Meh..
I preferr to say that marriage makes sheep out of cattle, wimps out of champs..

Cowards a marriage may make, but chosing to be alone can take more strength than giving in to societal pressure. 

I konw pleny of cowardly men that are married. They got married because they felt it is what they are SUPPOSED to do. Getting married hardly makes you a man. If you are not a man to begin with, you will ot be a man once you are married. Just like cheaters.. Getting married has no magical qualities that are somehow exempt from the rules of life. Just because one person values his marriage and wants to step up his game, does not mean every man is like that, or should be like that.

I am plenty man enough without being married, and if I choose to marry my gf, it will be because it is what I want to do, not what society has pressured me in to doing..

/$.02


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

DIYMA said:


> Meh..
> I preferr to say that marriage makes sheep out of cattle, wimps out of champs..
> 
> Cowards a marriage may make, but chosing to be alone can take more strength than giving in to societal pressure.
> ...



Who said anything about "societal pressure"?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Crazy.. Crazy... Best thing I did has divorce my first wife and get married to my 2nd wife Lyla 3 years later.... 2 beautiful kids that I adore[ Lucas & Katie ]

It's not forever one but works 100% for me.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Freedom First said:


> Why buy the cow, when you can get the milk for free, eh?
> 
> Marriage makes men out of boys, as it leads them to live up to their responsibility and potential as men, husbands, and fathers. Cowards shy away from it.
> 
> Two of the greatest days in my life? The day I got married, and the day my baby girl was born. I highly recommend both experiences to anyone willing to stand up and be a man.



OK tough guy. For the record I have been married for 6 years ( and counting ) and also have a daughter that is 12 months old. I have been there like a rock for both my wife and my daughter. This ebay link is an all too common story and have many many friends that have been put through the very same thing-- are they pussies because they did not stand behind their wife? Care to spew some more rhetoric?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Freedom First said:


> Who said anything about "societal pressure"?


 
#1 reason why people I know get married to someone they love.
Not *for* the love, but because getting married and making babies is what you are "supposed to do".

Not me.. Not again.. Not for that reason at least..


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Divorce is weakness. It means your not man enough to tough it out during the hardest times and want only the good. It also means you lack integrity b/c you basically lied in front of friends and family. Marriage is tough; I have been married for 6 years have 3 kids under 5 and would never trade it for anything. My wife and I were on the brink of destruction several times but we always made it back because we love each other enough to stay true to our commitment. If anyone thinks that intimacy ends in a marriage is dead wrong; my wife and I have alot of passion for each other because we treat each other with respect and dignity and always keep it like we are dating.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

jonnyanalog said:


> Divorce is weakness. It means your not man enough to tough it out during the hardest times and want only the good. It also means you lack integrity b/c you basically lied in front of friends and family. Marriage is tough; I have been married for 6 years have 3 kids under 5 and would never trade it for anything. My wife and I were on the brink of destruction several times but we always made it back because we love each other enough to stay true to our commitment. If anyone thinks that intimacy ends in a marriage is dead wrong; my wife and I have alot of passion for each other because we treat each other with respect and dignity and always keep it like we are dating.



Good for you, but that does not make all who divorce weak by any means.
In my situation, weak would be staying with a lying, cheating thief that destroyed my life for a few short years.. Why would I stay with that?

Staying would have been the weak thing to do.


----------



## andoneward (Aug 19, 2009)

It sounds like this character needs to reevaluate his taste in women. She had to have displayed some of these neurotic traits before the marriage. (major assumption on my part since nothing was mentioned about the courting phase of the relationship)


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

auction was pulled it looks like. glad i got to read it last night. very crazy stuff.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

hah saved it as a pdf if anyone wants it to upload or anything.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes yes please


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/84393-epic-ebay-thread-omfg.html


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

DIYMA said:


> In my situation, weak would be staying with a lying, cheating thief that destroyed my life for a few short years.. Why would I stay with that?


Exactly. Those who say it's a cop out do not understand that divorce can quote possibly be the MOST humiliating and mentally draining thing a person can go thru.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> yes yes please


if you can show me how id be glad to upload it


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

At 35 years old I'm one of the last of my friends/acquaintances that is not married. It gets old when people ask "So when are YOU getting married?" Like it's an elite club I just have to join. I've been feeling the pressure from these people, family members & my girlfriend(on occasion) for years now. I'm only doing this marriage thing once. I'll compromise with my girlfriend on a timetable as long as she looks at the big picture, & just doesn't want an engagement ring to show off.
Another big issue that leads to divorce is financial difficulties. I know I'll never be completely out of debt, but i'd like to be a little more financially stable going into it.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

jonnyanalog said:


> Divorce is weakness. It means your not man enough to tough it out during the hardest times and want only the good. It also means you lack integrity b/c you basically lied in front of friends and family. Marriage is tough; I have been married for 6 years have 3 kids under 5 and would never trade it for anything. My wife and I were on the brink of destruction several times but we always made it back because we love each other enough to stay true to our commitment. If anyone thinks that intimacy ends in a marriage is dead wrong; my wife and I have alot of passion for each other because we treat each other with respect and dignity and always keep it like we are dating.


But did she try to poison you? :surprised:

That is, if the auction is to be believed...


fish said:


> At 35 years old I'm one of the last of my friends/acquaintances that is not married. It gets old when people ask "So when are YOU getting married?" Like it's an elite club I just have to join. I've been feeling the pressure from these people, family members & my girlfriend(on occasion) for years now. I'm only doing this marriage thing once. I'll compromise with my girlfriend on a timetable as long as she looks at the big picture, & just doesn't want an engagement ring to show off.
> Another big issue that leads to divorce is financial difficulties. I know I'll never be completely out of debt, but i'd like to be a little more financially stable going into it.


I'm at that point and I'm 10 years younger than you...and to add to the "fun," my brother who's a little over a year younger than I got engaged just before Memorial Day.

Some friends revealed to me that at another friend's wedding reception, they took an informal poll of who would get married last. Guess who won that? :laugh:


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

ryan s said:


> But did she try to poison you? :surprised:
> 
> That is, if the auction is to be believed...
> 
> ...


Take your time.... IF you find the right one it's okay to win that bet. Truth is they are all a little crazy.... and generally we are all a little stubborn. Isn't there a Bob Marley quote somewhere-- " Everybody is gonna' hurt you. You just gotta' find the ones' worth suffering for ".


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

rugdnit said:


> Take your time.... IF you find the right one it's okay to win that bet. Truth is they are all a little crazy.... and generally we are all a little stubborn. Isn't there a Bob Marley quote somewhere-- " Everybody is gonna' hurt you. You just gotta' find the ones' worth suffering for ".


X2 on this. Don't get too involved prematurely. You never know what urges will come around to bite you in the ass. Or will make you want to bite another ass. 

A coward for not getting married? Weak for getting a divorce? How about, you're a fool if you get married for the wrong reasons, you're a ***** if you let someone pressure you into it, and your life can be miserable if you insist on mixing oil and water.


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

Fools rush in where Angels fear to tread - might be good advice for those who wish to comment here.

I do second Knobby Digitals comments.

If you get married be under no mis-impression about the WHY's of what you are doing.
Make sure that you can live with the actual person you married - not who you think they are.........please do your due diligence.

And for me (I don't expect every one to agree, nor should they) if you are not getting married because you want & are ready for children, then you are probably going to feel like you made a mistake)

Books have been written on marriage - so dont expect too much distilled wisdom from a DIYMA post.

To those who have gone through a divorce - you have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> Divorce is weakness. It means your not man enough to tough it out during the hardest times and want only the good. It also means you lack integrity b/c you basically lied in front of friends and family. Marriage is tough; I have been married for 6 years have 3 kids under 5 and would never trade it for anything. My wife and I were on the brink of destruction several times but we always made it back because we love each other enough to stay true to our commitment. If anyone thinks that intimacy ends in a marriage is dead wrong; my wife and I have alot of passion for each other because we treat each other with respect and dignity and always keep it like we are dating.


Holy ****! So you tellin us that we ALL have to be depressed, hate life and have horrible mariages to become a man? F u dude! That was a big insult to all of us who have GREAT family lives. I am a man. I seperated from my ex cause she lied cheated and stole from me and made my daughters life hell. You think that me having to pay thousands and living in my car made me a man? You think arguing with my ex and fighting over cheating made me a man? You think that if I had some how made her see that she was a cheater that it woulda made me a man? No. Im a man cause I never left my daughter. She never let me down. My ex did. I did what I had to do. But always took care of my child That is a man! Forcing a unhappy marriage to work is just a waste of money and time. I tried it. What did it make? A monster! Apparently one of you or maybe both of you just suck and cant stand being around each other! Thats why divorce happens. So glad you fixed the marriage. Does that make you a man? No. It makes you in more debt and with scars. This was a stupid statement you made. Really.


----------

